# Last landings for Carrier Aircraft.



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to remind all that there are six days left before the close of GB 15 Carrier Aircraft. The GB ends at Midnight on Sunday 2 December.
(Hmm. Must finish my Sea Fury!)


----------

